# RH Enclosed reeds



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The round is a .243. The recordings are listed under the photo. They are labeled by the type of wood the call body is made from.

Left to right: Cocobolo, Olivewood, Burnt Hedge.







View attachment cocbolo.wav
View attachment olivewood.wav
View attachment hedge.wav


I am asking $21 ea. on the Cocobolo and Olivewood. $14 on the Burnt Hedge. Prices include US shipping.

PM me if you want one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call, Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice Rick ! Never cease to amaze me all the designs you come up with. They sound great too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom! The enclosed reeds offer more room for different designs so they are fun to do. I am starting one in a few days that I think you may like.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Osage might be a more common name... I can tell you it has fantastic acoustics.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rick sent 4 for my predator hunt and their really nice----thanks Bud-----sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No prob Skip. Very glad I could help.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick, I'll take the hedge........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You got it! Thanks Mike


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Rich!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice shapes and sounds too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rich. If you run out of hedge you let me know. This place is full of it. They make great bows too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you RWP. I will keep in touch.

I just found out tonight... The fella who moved in nextdoor to me........ use to make re-curves! I am trying to talk him into getting back to it... I think I convinced him... He asked me to save the tendons form my deer this year! If it happens I will post some pics!

Who would of thought that 2 fellas living in the middle of the city would be making coyote calls and re-curves..... and be neighbors. Just 2 country boys bringing a little country to the city LOL


----------

